# French Angora Needs a Home! California



## Junior_Babbeeyy (Jan 16, 2015)

LOCATION: FRESNO, CALIFORNIA!

Hi, I'm looking for a responsible owner for my French angora bunny. She's an inside only rabbit & is potty trained. I'm only willing to sell her to a indoor home because she would die if she were to be outside by the weather. French angoras wool is 5X more dense than sheep wool. Living in the Central Valley will be the death of her if she were to be an outside rabbit during the summer. She requires heavy grooming for her hair & a special diet. Please do more research about the breed before inquiring about her. I'll be only rehoming to someone who can guarantee her to be inside, follow her diet, & can give her the life she's accustomed too. She will not be sold for food either. She's not just a regular rabbit you can throw outside. She's full of personality and wants to be where the action is. She will come with her food, toys & litter box. 

She has a groomer in clovis & I'd be happy to give you her number. It's 20$ for a blow out & comb which needs to be done at least every 4 months to get the loose hair and dandruff out of her wool. 
Pedigreed 
Self Chocolate
French Angora Rabbit
Spayed
Born: 1/2/14
Will come with papers of lineage & proof of spay 
Ear is tattooed (rabbit shows)

If your interested in her, I would like to have you tell me some info on yourself

CALL OR TEXT
559-708-0674


----------

